# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Column voeten en houding: hielspoor

## peteroomens

*Hielspoor*, een lastige klacht. Deze wordt gevoeld onder het hielbot (calcaneus) en belet soms het lopen c.q. het staan.
De oorzaak *kan* een losgeraakt stukje bot zijn, maar is meestal een 'spier-pees'klacht. Indien het een stukje bot betreft, is hier meestal een trauma, b.v. grote sprong, aan vooraf gegaan. Een zooltje met een uitsparing kan vaak verlichting geven.
Het kan echter ook de aanhechting van een spier, al dan niet verkalkt, aan het hielbot zijn. In feite is er dan sprake van overbelasting. Een zooltje met een uitsparing helpt dan meestal niet. Op termijn is het belangrijk de belasting van de voet te beïnvloeden. De klacht kan langdurig opspelen.

Peter.

----------


## Nora

Mijn dochter heeft last van haar achilles. Kan dat met de hielspoor te maken hebben?

----------


## peteroomens

Klachten van de achillespees duiden over het algemeen op een te hoge spanning van de Kuitspier (triceps surae). Ter hoogte van de aanhechting aan achterzijde hielbot kan echter ook wrijving optreden. Heeft ze last aan één been of beide benen? Deze spierspanning heeft ook invloed op stand hielbot, hetgeen invloed kan hebben op de spieren aan de onderzijde van de voet. Hoe oud is uw dochter?

Peter

----------


## floris

hallo, ik heb dit ook sinds anderhalf jaar, pijnlijke bedoeling.
zooltjes gekocht, helpen wel voor mijn hielen, maar ik krijg nou aan mijn voorvoet pijn en een bal,
dus nou draag ik ze 2 dagen wel en dan wee een paar dagen niet.
wat een ellende.

----------


## cornelia49

Ik heb ook bijna 1 jaar last gehad van een peesontsteking aan de onderkant van mijn voet. Heb het eerst geprobeerd met zooltjes van de podotherapeut; dat hielp niet. Ik kreeg toen het advies om naar een osteopaat te gaan. Dat heb ik gedaan en ben daar onder behandeling geweest voor Shockwave-therapie. Dat sloeg bij mij goed aan. Na 2 behandelingen voelde ik al verbetering en na de 4e keer was ik er vanaf. Ik draag nu nog steeds mjn zooltjes. Maar ik wissel ook heel vaak van schoenen; de ene dag draag ik schoenen met een hakje en de andere dag wat plattere. Dit werkt bij mij ook heel goed. Ik heb zelfs de wandelvierdaagse meegelopen! Iets wat ik jaren niet kon! Succes voor iedereen met deze vervelende en pijnlijke klachten!

----------


## peteroomens

Nog even een kleine aanvulling:

Een *echt* hielspoor, een losgeraakt stukje bot dus, is meestal op een röntgenfoto zichtbaar.

Een z.g. *vals* hielspoor, spier/peesspanning onder de voet is dat niet, tenzij er sprake is van aanzienlijke verkalking.

Peter.

----------


## Nora

Mijn dochter is 10 jaar en ze heeft last aan 1 voet.

----------


## peteroomens

Hielspoor, zoals beneden omschreven, lijkt me uitgesloten. Veel meisjes staan in een specifieke houding: knieën doorgestrekt, handen wat voor het lichaam afhangend. In combinatie met plotselinge groei kan dit spanning van de kuitspier en dus de achillespees geven. Heeft de (huis)arts haar gezien? Dit zijn van die klachten die ongezien moeilijk te beoordelen zijn. Afhankelijk van de mate waarin ze last heeft, valt dan te denken aan houdingstherapie.
Succes, Peter.

----------

